# Good fibre/Bad fibre



## Viki_j (Mar 25, 2002)

(sorry if u dont spell fibre this way, most of u seem to be american, i'm english)I have recently found out that there can be such a thing as good and bad fibre for people with IBS.Soluble fibre is in things like oats and wholemeal stuff, which helps with both c and d.Insoluble fibre is stuff like a lot of fruit and veg, which often irritates people with IBS and makes their symptoms worse. Popcorn is practically entirely made of insoluble fibre which is why a lot of people find it is very bad for them.Also, acidic fruit like oranges can be particularly bad.Does anyone else know more about this and what foods have insoluble fibre, and which foods have soluble fibre?Also, if cow's cheese makes you ill is goat's cheese ok? what good substitutes are there for milk? (i hate soya and rice milk)Thanks so much.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

I've read the same things about soluble fiber v. insoluble fiber. The gastro drs. however, seem to dismiss the idea that one is better than the other. What I have been able to find out is that most foods have both and it's very difficult to get only soluble fiber. However, here a list of foods that I've been able to find that are high in soluble fiber: oatmeal and oat bran, pasta, prunes, figs, brown rice, raisins, apples, lentils, strawberries, sweet potatoes, barley and sourdough bread. If I'm wrong on any of these, someone, please let me know. I've also read that you should start a meal with soluble fiber. Again, I don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## fire bird (Mar 29, 2002)

re insoluable fibre I have just finished reading on line about it. Let me know if you would like more info on the web page, which also talks about a book outlining, all about it with recipies. As I'm new to this thing I'm not sure if I can say straight up what the site is. Don't know if this helps


----------



## Viki_j (Mar 25, 2002)

yeah u can say what the site is. that would be really helpful, thanks


----------



## fire bird (Mar 29, 2002)

sorry stephanie1 here changed name to firebird.The web site is www.eatingforibs.com and there is one for people who have just been diagonised with IBS www.firstyearibs.com. The lady who wrote the book is Heather van Vorus, she write in a way that you can understand and relate to. I'm in New zealand so looking at importing the eating for ibs in. I have sent her a e-mail and she replies quickly. lovely lady. She has also got a mention in the FAQ's On the main page I think thats where I saw her name recently other than her web site.Hope this helps


----------

